# ROM Battery Life



## Fe_Man (Aug 5, 2011)

I was wondering what battery life people get with which ROMs.

I'm using Humble 1.51 and usually get about a day and a half if I push it. That's with 4g on all the time, for 7 hours of the day with data off (there is TERRIBLE service at work) and a good deal more time on wifi at home.

Can I get the same or better battery life with any GC ROM? Specifically the new GB RC.

Now that I post this I realize it should probably be in general, please more it if I misposted.


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

Please leave the development forum for releases only and keep general discussion here.

As for battery life, I have gotten the best battery life so far on EE4 and EP1Q, though I think EP1Q has an edge despite being a leak. Until we get AOSP (if we ever get it) battery life on ROMs of the same build base will be roughly equivalent. I get a full day at work quite easily either way though.

Sent from my DROID Charge using RootzWiki App


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

I get about 12 hours with heavy use on EP1Q and GC GBE 1.9 on top, almost double that with light-moderate use... froyo was about the same maybe a little better

Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## putney1477 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have no idea what im doing wrong then. I barely get 6 hours with light useage.

Running eclipse with pbj. Gmail is set to push.....background data is on. Wifi, gps and all other locations settings are off. Brightness is set to auto. Auto rotate is off. And I have calibrated my battery. Sigh..... I carry and charger and spare battery to get me thru my work day.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

"putney1477 said:


> I have no idea what im doing wrong then. I barely get 6 hours with light useage.
> 
> Running eclipse with pbj. Gmail is set to push.....background data is on. Wifi, gps and all other locations settings are off. Brightness is set to auto. Auto rotate is off. And I have calibrated my battery. Sigh..... I carry and charger and spare battery to get me thru my work day.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Do you work in a building with bad reception ? Maybe made of brick/concrete blocks?


----------



## putney1477 (Aug 18, 2011)

lane32x said:


> Do you work in a building with bad reception ? Maybe made of brick/concrete blocks?


nope this is all from home. I almost alwawys have full bars. I recently read somewhere that if you have access to wifi to use it over data becasue data uses more battery. Does anyone know if its true? I have been using my wifi all the time when I am home....I'm still getting about the same battery useage.... I guess I just answered my own question. HAHA


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

putney1477 said:


> nope this is all from home. I almost alwawys have full bars. I recently read somewhere that if you have access to wifi to use it over data becasue data uses more battery. Does anyone know if its true? I have been using my wifi all the time when I am home....I'm still getting about the same battery useage.... I guess I just answered my own question. HAHA


Depending on how heavily you're using data, wifi can save the battery. However, if you have full service at home, then it likely won't do much. Also, auto-brightness will drain the battery faster than having it set to a manual brightness setting.


----------



## BrianTX (Jun 17, 2011)

With EP1Q radios on both EE4 and EP1Q I get about 22hrs on wifi only, and about 12hrs on 4G. I'm a pretty heavy user, lots of stuff updating in the background every 15 minutes. Wifi definitely uses less battery than mobile data, it gets even better with phone in airplane mode with wifi turned on, of course no phone calls or text messages like that.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

I got this earlier this week, and I was running EE4 GC, PBJ-UV/OC kernel w/ -50mv for each step, EE4 radios, and mobile data turned off for the majority of the time.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

12 hours is a good day for me, I usually try to bump charge it for an hour during lunch. My cubicle neighbor bought the Samsung brand dock with extra battery for $35 shipped with our company discount. It charges a spare battery and phone at the same time, he never worries about battery now, one is always charged on standby. You can't beat $35 for the dock and battery. I'm a fairly heavy user so I'm quite happy with 10-12 hours of use. I may grab that dock/battery myself to completely resolve this scenario. For anyone unhappy with their battery life I recommend you do the same. Save your cash, don't waste it on a screen protector and junk, pick up one of these, and be done with it.


----------



## Cvetocek (Jul 30, 2011)

My battery life was crap, despite calibration, etc., until I went to imoseyon's lean kernel 0.13.3. I run it with gummycharged fe.


----------



## mkarps (Aug 5, 2011)

"Cvetocek said:


> My battery life was crap, despite calibration, etc., until I went to imoseyon's lean kernel 0.13.3. I run it with gummycharged fe.


You have a download link for imoseyon kernels for the charge?


----------



## rsims26 (Jun 12, 2011)

mkarps said:


> You have a download link for imoseyon kernels for the charge?


Here is 13.3 
13.6 will not be released until Gummy 2.0.

http://cl.ly/98dC

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

rsims26 said:


> Here is 13.3
> 13.6 will not be released until Gummy 2.0.
> 
> http://cl.ly/98dC
> ...


This would not be compatible with the gummy gb rc2 correct? I am assuming because there is no voodoo for gb. Is this correct?

Wriglys lightning


----------



## rsims26 (Jun 12, 2011)

Loustsoul said:


> This would not be compatible with the gummy gb rc2 correct? I am assuming because there is no voodoo for gb. Is this correct?
> 
> Wriglys lightning


That's my understanding.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## scriz (Aug 15, 2011)

I unplugged my phone this morning at 8:45am, and it completely died at 9:18pm. When I checked my battery usage when my phone was at about 15% it had my display using 80% of my battery being on a total of 1 hour at 18 minutes.


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

rsims26 said:


> That's my understanding.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Thank you.

Wriglys lightning


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

scriz said:


> I unplugged my phone this morning at 8:45am, and it completely died at 9:18pm. When I checked my battery usage when my phone was at about 15% it had my display using 80% of my battery being on a total of 1 hour at 18 minutes.


This is commonly known as "Wakelock" Just because your phone's sceen is "off" doesn't mean your display isn't draining your battery. Something is keeping your phone awake (active) even though your screen shows it as idle.


----------



## p3zzbot (Jun 23, 2011)

Is there a way to check what applications may be keeping it in 'wakelock'?


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

For froyo use spareparts, for gingerbread use better battery stats, both in the market.


----------

